# Miracle Detail present a brand new BMW M135i, corrected with the Rupes Bigfoot!!!!!!!



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Hi All,

Here we have a brand new BMW M135i in estoril blue, in for a Ultimate detail including some light paintwork correction using the Rupes Bigfoot system, finishing off with the Rupes Diamond Gloss on a Rupes white pad, Gtechniq Exo application to paintwork wheels and door shuts, tyres dressed with Gtechniq L1 tyre dressing, carpets protected using Gtechniq i1 and Gtechniq G1 on the windows.


























































































































































































































































































































































































































































Kind Regards
Paul Dalton

Miracle Detail.
Tel: 07788-441150
Office: 07788-441150
Int'l: +44 (0) 7788-441150
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.miracledetail.co.uk
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/MiracleDetail
Twitter: http://twitter.com/MiracleDetailUK
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/Miracledetail
Swissvax car care http://www.swissvax.ch/


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

another fine job :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Looking good


----------



## StevieM3 (Sep 11, 2008)

Very smart...great work


----------



## Spotless Detailing (Oct 17, 2011)

Nice looking m1 

great work as always paul

callum


----------



## Doc943 (Mar 27, 2011)

Great stuff mate


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Looks great how did you rate that colour I'm keen to go for this on new 3 series also the sound of these is fantastic.
Do you think if c1 first then Exo would have added anything to the finish or just durability , thanks Derek


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Nice work.very nice colour too.I like it


----------



## Luis (Sep 10, 2012)

very nice work


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi do you only use Exo on new car protections and no coat of C1+ first or another ceramic underneeth ?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Lots of nice pictures showing a glossy sharp finish.


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Dave KG said:


> Lots of nice pictures showing a glossy sharp finish.


Thank you Mr KG... may I ask, have you tried a Rupes Bigfoot yet?

Kind Regards
Paul 
Miracle Detail.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Miracle Detail said:


> Thank you Mr KG... may I ask, have you tried a Rupes Bigfoot yet?
> 
> Kind Regards
> Paul
> Miracle Detail.


Nope, only seen pics of it being used ... unlikely to use it as I don't really spend on detailing gear anymore, and the old rotaries have served me well in the past  Does look an interesting system though for those in the business.


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

awesome car:thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks great and lovely colour


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice reflections:thumb:


----------



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

nice job paul - hope the customer is happy with the job and performance of the coatings :thumb:


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

gtechrob said:


> nice job paul - hope the customer is happy with the job and performance of the coatings :thumb:


Of course! 

Kind Regards
Paul


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work..


----------



## ckeir.02mh (Jan 5, 2012)

Good work Paul, car looks superb.

Chris.


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

Lovely!


----------



## CosmicPag (Jun 17, 2007)

Great work there on a lovely colour.

Styling doesn't suit everyone's tastes but they have a fantastic engine underneath that gives big performance


----------



## Wheelzntoys (Jan 28, 2012)

Great work, wish they brought that car to the States.


----------

